# The effect of different varroacides on the acidity of winter stores and honey stores



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

Abstract
_The aim of the study was to assess the effect of selected varroacides on the pH of winter honey stores, spring honey stores, and summer honey stores. With this aim, five groups, each consisting of five colonies, were established. The control group was composed of colonies that were not treated for varrosis. The other groups were treated with oxalic acid, formic acid, Apivarol, and Bee Vital Hive Clean, respectively. The acidity of honey stores was determined with the testo 205 pH-meter. In each colony, pH of centrifuged samples of the winter honey stores, and spring and summer honey was measured in triplicate. Oxalic acid was found to lower the pH of the winter honey stores significantly (control: pH = 3.65, winter honey stores: pH = 3.29) and of the spring honey (control pH = 3.87, spring honey pH = 3.73). Formic acid significantly decreased the pH of the summer honey (control pH = 3.73, summer honey pH = 3.56). Apivarol and Bee Vital Hive Clean did not exhibit any significant impact on the pH of the winter honey stores or honey._

source: http://wydawnictwo.up.lublin.pl/annales/Zootechnica/2012/1/annales_2012(1)_zoot_art_02.pdf


----------

